# Island Paludarium 360� A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Good day to Europe, I am French more precisely, i'm 26 (in advance thank you to forgive me for my English aproximatif, I use an online translator). 

I developed a certain passion for the world of paludariums, I love to imagine and create sets each time different and unique. Thank you to nature for inspiration innépuisable she gives me every time.

I have long wanted to share my creations. I am the author of the project entitled "Waterfall Paludarium" you may have seen on youtube also : 



Here is my blog for more details on its construction : Waterfall Paludarium - Index​
--------------------

And I now work for several months on a new project I titled Island Paludarium 360 °. I was eager to introduce him.


*Presentation of the new Project*

*Project status :* _Under construction_
*Type :* _Paludarium_
*Size of the tank :* 40" x 40" x 28"
*NET volume of the tank :* _185 Gallon_
*Closed :* _Yes_
*Materials :* _8mm glass tank, gallery and wooden furniture OSB_
*Lightning :* _100% LEDs 9x30W_
*Aeration :* _Two PC fans (12cmx12cm)_
*Irrigation :* _A pump 1300L/h for the system of rain_
*Cascade/waterfall :* _A pump 2000L/h_
*Wave system :* _Vibration pump 5000L/h_
*Fogger/mist :* _3 Fogger in the waterfall_
*Type of water :* _100% rainwater (not limestone)_
*Type of scene :* _Natural & Artificial : Natural Seychelles sand, polyurethane foam rocks covered with waterproof mortar and acrylic paint, driftwood branch, artificial vines_
*Plants :* _Terrestrial and epiphytic (gardenia, frangipani, vanilla, ferns, orchids, tillandsia, ficus, helxine, moss)_
*Planting technique/substrate :* _Felt geotextile (kept wet by rain system)_
*Animals :* _Land hermit crabs (Pagou), drosophila for the atmosphere "gnats", probably snails (Neritina), and can be Agalychnis callidryas and crickets_
*Height of water :* _5 in or 35 gal_
*TOTAL weight :* _Approximately 550 lb (including water)_
*Next step :* _Getting water, system rain creation, waves, waterfall, and mist_


For this third project is an island 360° that I will realize, the tank is glass 8mm thick and 100cm fully closed side, the Seychelles natural sand will form a small island strewn with boulders, covered vegetation, driftwood branches and vines falling from the ceiling fill the space, and will be covered with orchids and moss (lots of moss). 

Side vegetation, I will try with specific plants such as frangipani with its beautiful yellow flowers and the famous Flower of Gardenia Tiare Tahitensis, as usual with a database of several varieties of ferns and orchids Vanilla is climbing). 

A system of artificial climate will be set up to recreate the rain (and therefore the natural watering of all plants by this technique), the waves will also fail on the outskirts of the island through a pump vibration and the wind that will provide aeration and naturally move the foliage. 

For lighting, we go for the 100% LED, ie "High power" of the 30W unit, there will 9x30W ... I would also like to thank kdj2 a parallel forum for his very constructive post on its tests of these LEDs. I left without him definitely on turbo neon. However I have not yet done so to test for these LEDs there, but it will spend the time comes.


*Plants :*
Frangipani Plumeria rubra Yellow, Gardenia Tahitensis "Tiare Flower", Orchid Vanilla planifolia, 
A dozen mini Orchids varied Driopteris atrata Fern, Ficus Ginseng 
Fern Polypodium vulgare, Blechnum fern spicant, Tillandsia Brachycaulus, 
Tillandsia Butzii, Areca palm, Ficus punctata Helxine, moss.​


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

*3D modeling project*

Place in 3D models, which will give you one idea on the whole project. 
(All is not modeled, and I leave much of a surprise when the final result by excluding certain visual aspects in the modeling)...










The dimensions of the tank : 40" wide x 40" long x 28" high.
(The can serves as a marker size).

The wooden furniture and the gallery will be painted matt black, highlighted with golden finish corners.










In the gallery we see the 9 LED heat sinks, and two small fans (in the corners but not visible in photo) that will provide aeration of the tank and the effect of "light breeze on vegetation".










The islet, rocks, rain (which falls directly off the ceiling) 
and a portion of the vines / branches, without the plant part.



















Another view without rain.


To compare the volume that will take this new project, I have superimposed the previous "Waterfall Paludarium". 
It is completely embraced in the new volume. Even go back there twice.










(The can serves as a marker size).











Superimposing the 3D tank at real size, in a picture to better understand the proportions.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

*Creation of the Gallery*

Wuhu, we go for the new Adventure!
After 9 months of preparation and mature reflection, I am ready to develop this third project.

Work began, I started assembling the gallery, here in the photo.










Painting gallery in black.


----------



## froggies3

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thats AMAZING! So clean and beautiful.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

*Creation of the furniture*

The furniture is now assembled, have yet to paint it.
I do not know if the dimensions make the same impression, but it's very ... BIG !










(The can serves as a marker size).





















Painting the furniture black.










We can see the plate of extruded polystyrene installed on the furniture, to receive the tank.
I will create (later) two doors to close the furniture, or will install two small black curtains, I see.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

*Creation of the Glass Tank*

A large stage is passed, ouf !!! It is not easy this story .... But the tank is standing !!!










Silicone freshly put










There are more than wait until everything dries quietly in a week I do the water test.











Next step : Getting water, system rain creation, waves, waterfall, and mist

Following soon.


----------



## frogface

*Re: ISLAND Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Stunning!!! Thank you for sharing it


----------



## frankrom

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Mark my words this will be the best vivarium created....

Good luck and I am glad you are sharing your new build.... I am pumped.


----------



## Hubla75

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

this looks awesome!


----------



## Buddysfrogs

So subscribing Beau travail 

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


----------



## IEatBugs

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Nice build you have going on here.


----------



## winstonamc

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

looks like it will be great!

What are you using for the 3d modeling by the way?


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thank you 
For 3D modeling I used 3ds max


----------



## flyingSquirrel

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Yes, this looks incredible! Subscribed and waiting for more


----------



## drutt

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I will be following this, Amazing and really nice. I have seen your video on youtube long time ago and I always wondered how it was build. Thanks for the link. You give me a lot of insperation.


----------



## pet-teez

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Will be following this for sure!
I love the island style version.

Nice stand too! I was just trying to figure out what I should use as a stand for my exo, was thinking of building a stand and seeing that kind of helps


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thanks you 

*Getting water*

The seals of the tank having been much time to dry, it's time to put the water to start preparing the implementation of the various systems that generate the climate, and there to work !










No water leak was found so far.











Next step : System rain creation.

Following soon.


----------



## jeeperrs

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## jermajestyg

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Whoa, what kind of fogger is that? Some sort of ultrasonic submersible fogger??
Could post a link. Crossing my fingers that its available in the US haha

-Jeremy


----------



## Pacblu202

That's just an ultra sonic one jermey. Not the one by Exo terra though. It looks more like the one home depot or menards used to carry for ponds since it has lights on it


----------



## jermajestyg

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

AIght thanks david, the only ultrasonics ive seen were the self contained ones, not submersible.
Ill check them out online.

-Jeremy


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thank you, yes it is a simple fogger, and there are submersible.

Look, a similar product :
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=apPTT9ugNcy5hAeYmPXPAw


----------



## highvoltagerob

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

This is going to be good! I really like the size. I wish I trusted my skills enough to build my own glass tank! Very nice


----------



## ajb28221

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Awesome 3d skills you have, can't wait to see more!


----------



## flyingSquirrel

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

More updates please, it's been 3 days already and I'm dying to see more (haha)


----------



## Sammie

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Wow! Im really impressed
I've been thinking of doing something similar as a centrepiece in my reptile/frogroom, but with a open top and mangrovetrees growing out of it. But that will probably have to wait til next year.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thanks you 

*Angles to finish the 24k gold leaf*

Initially I wanted to paint the aluminum angle iron bomb "golden" for the golden effect, but in view of the result of said paint (what I expected) it proves to be very disappointing.

So I decided to take one at a corner, the 24 carat gold leaf. The result is now more than appointment.


A little comparison to illustrate my point :










#1 The left stick has not been worked, it is aluminum.
#2 The middle is spray-painted "golden" trade.
#3 And finally the last is plated 24K gold.












Overview angles gilded with 24 carat gold leaf.












Next step : System rain creation.

Following soon.


----------



## Duff

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Wow, it's stunning and very elegant! what a wonderful idea, your attention to detail is amazing in each of your builds. Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## highvoltagerob

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Wow the gold trim really classes up the look!! I must look into this.
I am excited to see where your build ends up.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thanks you 

Tomorrow if all goes well, I would make a great update !!


----------



## curlykid

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Island Paludarium 360° - System Rain Creation*

*Creating the Climate System - The Rain*

Willing to make a most natural plants irrigation, I thought long to a true system of rain "natural" (without the effect of cow pee). 
It took me a long time, reflection, and imagination to succeed in developing this system and develop this idea.


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfJZrzMztss&hd=1*

_(To better appreciate the video, do not forget to activate the HD 720p)_ 


It's a little rain falling from the entire ceiling surface, the flow of the drops is ideal
delicately watering the plants and decor, without any washing. 












The soundscape so characteristic of the rain is there.
The magic starts at the instant it begins to fall...












Rain water that is used is totally devoid of limestone, splashing on the glass are not dirty, and even clean them.












The mist of foggers is heavier than air, it is usually located at the bottom.
But when the rain is activated, the humidity increases instantly.
Which at effect allow the mist to rise and extend to the entire volume of air from the tank.
Creating a warm, soft, airy and saturated with moisture.












The rain runs randomly "alternate" with other systems that generate climate.

Thus, rain, wind, fog, and waves can therefore sometimes be found in use simultaneously and add up as in nature.












The technical part of the system and its operation remain secret, I will not expose anything more about the rain. There are more than a dozen ways (more or less effective) to realize.
I just imagined a rain that is adapted to the constraints and possibilities of this project.


_Next step : Install the sandy beach, followed by gallery lighting LEDs.

Following soon._


----------



## Pacblu202

Wow. Just amazing. Love the updates never know what to expect with you! Keep it up wht ever goes in there will love it


----------



## Azurel

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Amazing build.....The gold is an excellent touch. What ever you did with the rain that is the best resemblance of rain from a system yet.


----------



## TheReptileWrangler

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

that is amazing, very interesting, i can not wait for this tank to be finished,


----------



## Epikmuffin

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

 Awesome, I subscribed to this thread!


----------



## joekolko43

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

how do you get the lighting to come through the rain system?


----------



## winstonamc

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

this is just ridiculous! can't wait to watch it come together


----------



## Mike1239

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I really would like to know how the rain works and if you think it will work on a smaller scale I have tried one that has failed so far


----------



## guylovesreef

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

the rain is pretty over the top, nice.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thank you all 



joekolko43 said:


> how do you get the lighting to come through the rain system?


The lighting is not in contact with the system of rain, everything is compartmentalized to have no problems. The lighting at a voltage of 30-36V which does not risk anything with the water around. 




Mike1239 said:


> I really would like to know how the rain works and if you think it will work on a smaller scale I have tried one that has failed so far


Sorry but I can not say more for now.


----------



## BR5

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Very nice, I'm subscribed. How will you access it, I don't see doors?
Brian


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thank you, the gallery moves to access the inside from the top of the tank.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

I cant wait to see this tank done. Please update asap

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


----------



## BethInAK

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Ok, this thread is incredibly fun - from the amazing 3d drafting, to the coke can for reference in every pic, to the artsy fartsy (translate THAT google!) photos, the glitzy edges, the amazing rainfall and last but not least, the cow pee and other google translate faux pas. 

I LOVE this build and this thread. I'm going to watch.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Haha indeed I have not understand everything ^^


----------



## BethInAK

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



Spirit-of-Jungle said:


> Haha indeed I have not understand everything ^^



We haven't either, but your viv is amazing!


----------



## repking26

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Any updates on this viv? I am definitely liking this a whole lot!


----------



## tnwalkers

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Great build excited to see end results


----------



## tnwalkers

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

how is coming along any updates


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Yes I was a little busy these days.
I continue further work tomorrow


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Update please

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Yes the photos soon, the sand is now installed, just time to let it drop sand particles stay suspended in the water.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

*Installing the Sandy Beach*

Shaping a natural sand island of the Seychelles.
I delayed taking the pictures because the water is not yet fully returned clear and limpid. In the coming days it will get better. 










I will have to finish later "trap pump" by making a hidden cover.




















Next Steps: Creating the gallery LED lighting, followed by the rocks scenery.

Following soon.


----------



## SteveR

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° - System Rain Creation*



Spirit-of-Jungle said:


> ...The technical part of the system and its operation remain secret, I will not expose anything more about the rain.....[/I]


Looks very nice.

too bad your efforts will not benefit anyone else in that regard.

Also curious... this looks like a serious inverstment in time and money - yet you went with particle board for the supporting cabinet? Why so?

Not being mean spirited... this looks like it is going to be spectacular.


----------



## evannave

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I think he is joking about not sharing it who comes to a forum ( something only designed to share info) and then says it a secret no way this guy is that insecure that would be sad because makes forums like this fun is helping others. To do otherwise would be pretty revealing about a what a person life must be like that they would cling to a secret about vivs.
Evan Walsh


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



SteveR said:


> Also curious... this looks like a serious inverstment in time and money - yet you went with particle board for the supporting cabinet? Why so?


Thank you,

If I understand the question according to the translation (it is not easy lol), I chose to use this wood for its features (strong, lightweight and low cost).


----------



## Buddysfrogs

You understood the question.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tgregoire

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Not trying to start a fight by any means, but....designing and constructing mechanical viv systems of any kind take a LOT of personal time and R and D funds, so for him to want to hold onto his spectacular rain system secret sounds VERY fair to me. Some take this hobby very seriously and take a lot of time out of there lives to build such amazing natural habitats that they themselves take a LOT of pride in, so for him to take the time out of his day to share HIS creativty with all of us should be more than enough to "help others"!! If you want a very nice professional looking rain system you too can spend all that time and money on designing and building such an amazing system and then you can choose to share it with the world or not....but until then, he doesnt want to share and I have plenty of respect for that!!

Amazing tank bro, cant wait to see the finished product!

Tim


----------



## Raf

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



> Some take this hobby very seriously and take a lot of time out of there lives to build such amazing natural habitats that they themselves take a LOT of pride in, so for him to take the time out of his day to share HIS creativty with all of us should be more than enough to "help others"!!


I do understand your point of view but if everyone thinks this way the hobby wouldn't be advanced as it is at this moment.
I learn a lot from other members and try it myself and share my experiences.
Nice viv so far!


----------



## GRIMM

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Not sure why I haven’t clicked this thread before now, but it is great. Love all the planning and detail that is going into this build. Especially some of your new ideas that have not been explored much before. Nice to see people pushing the envelope!

I'll be honest as always though, I do not like the circular shape and placement of the driftwood in the computer renders. I think they make this otherwise clean design a little cluttered and unorganized. I just think that if all the pieces flowed together more smoothly it would have a much greater layout and overall impact. Maybe you'll make me bite my tongue though, so I’m looking forward to seeing this come together!


----------



## konton

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Way cool. Now I want one! 

Jae


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

To start I want to express Raf and GRIMM my respect for their work, what I like most about your accomplishments, beyond the technical aspect, it is primarily the natural notes of harmony that emerges and is made ​​with taste and intelligence. 

Which is not always the case unfortunately in this discipline, so I will try to express myself about it.

Everyone has an opinion on the issue and I respect it, however I would just explain why my approach is.

People no longer exercise creativity, and appear to go beyond just explained all technical, but sometimes the lack of answers that will seek solutions by yourself.

I am proof that one can find solutions for each new and varied problems which had previously unanswered for the simple creation of this project. Without asking for anything more than anyone the basics that we all know, and only by running his imagination.

For if I can find solutions by reflecting, everyone is capable.

Without this, the technique applied alone as an recipe becomes totally poor and devoid of interest.


I am fighting to make sense of creativity, because under the pretext-sharing, explain how everything works will not help to take the initiative to think and reflect by yourself and then find solutions to each different and new.

Because I truly believe that if people focused on them a little more imagination and less on the technique of each other they could find everything they lack, and really give meaning to their ideas.

To a greater richness of the discipline in the image of nature that is diversified to infinity. 

... Hope this is understandable after passing the translator ^ ^


----------



## Ozydego

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



> To start I want to express Raf and GRIMM my respect for their work, what I like most about your accomplishments, beyond the technical aspect, it is primarily the natural notes of harmony that emerges and is made ​​with taste and intelligence.
> 
> Which is not always the case unfortunately in this discipline, so I will try to express myself about it.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion on the issue and I respect it, however I would just explain why my approach is.
> 
> People no longer exercise creativity, and appear to go beyond just explained all technical, but sometimes the lack of answers that will seek solutions by yourself.
> 
> I am proof that one can find solutions for each new and varied problems which had previously unanswered for the simple creation of this project. Without asking for anything more than anyone the basics that we all know, and only by running his imagination.
> 
> For if I can find solutions by reflecting, everyone is capable.
> 
> Without this, the technique applied alone as an recipe becomes totally poor and devoid of interest.
> 
> 
> I am fighting to make sense of creativity, because under the pretext-sharing, explain how everything works will not help to take the initiative to think and reflect by yourself and then find solutions to each different and new.
> 
> Because I truly believe that if people focused on them a little more imagination and less on the technique of each other they could find everything they lack, and really give meaning to their ideas.
> 
> To a greater richness of the discipline in the image of nature that is diversified to infinity.
> 
> ... Hope this is understandable after passing the translator ^ ^


Very nicely put. I hope no one will disagree with your logic of creativity and your opinion on the matter. I believe those that disagree with your decision to not share your discovery lack the creativity themselves to find their own answer. I fully support your stance.


----------



## tgregoire

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Spirit-of-jungle, I 100% agree, you took the words out of my mouth and I am very glad you posted this, while grimm and raf most def benefit the hobby, they are also supporting the laziness of others, it is very easy to copy the design of others when with a little more time and effort people could create there own works of art! Not to be misunderstood, I love when people like grimm and raf share there break throughs in the hobby, BUT, I also have plenty of respect for people who take pride in hoping to help the hobby by creating more people like grimm and raf by inspiring them to think up there own creations vs. copying others!


----------



## tgregoire

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

After re-reading my last post I felt like it was worded poorly, by no means do i mean to "call out" grimm or raf as i have a lot of respect for you guys, your creative minds and obviously the amazing creations youve made! I guess what Im trying to say is that I agree with both sides point of view and my original post "defending" spirit-of-jungle didnt really show that. I just have a strong hate for people who are to lazy to be creative but then they come on these forums and disrespectfully tell people like spirit-of-jungle that one lives an insecure lifestyle blah blah blah, I feel like people like this not only hold no benefit to the hobby but they hurt it because they make more people not want to post there creativity since they get disrespected over it! So to sum up my thoughts, people who hav none of there own creativity to share, are way out of line when they disrespect others over not entirely sharing there creative systems!


----------



## puremanb

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Anyone who knows the difficulties in coming up with an original design should respect the way the designer wants to share it no matter how he decides.


----------



## evannave

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I honestly thought he was joking. I think creative people are always trying to come up with new ideas. I know in all my hobbies when I see something new my first thought is to think of new ideas that improve or use it in a different way not to copy by rote. People who are going to just blindly copy others will continue to do so. The best part of creating things is share them with other and taking the best from everyone to create something that is greater than something that just one person could. If he really does not want to share that is his choice entirely (albeit one that is alien to me) that is his right and as this is a hobby. He is free to enjoy it as he would like. It looks like it is going to be amazing when finished. 
Evan


----------



## friz

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Realy awsome project must say. I recentyl do some rain waterfall in _Litoria caerulea_ project for tattoo studio :
Instalace paludária do tetovacího salonu | Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=246250412161010


----------



## Azurel

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Can't wait to see an update once the island gets finished......

As far as not sharing goes I wasn't really surprised since from reading his post about it, is sounds like it is something outside the box and did not re-invent the wheel. Maybe he didn't want to share to protect his creative right. This way nobody can read his thread copy it and bring it to market as a product for the rest of the hobby....That would effectively cut him out of the loop use his ingenuity while making money of it, having never spent a second coming up with the idea....

Maybe SotJ might want to produce it himself.... Just a thought.... 

Either way based on his past builds this one can only be amazing.


----------



## Totenkampf

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Beautiful project so far! I love the 3D CAD, i wish i had learned more of that but i mostly do schematics so i havent taken the time to learn. I cant wait to see more.

I hope that, unless you plan on going into the business of vivarium construction, you share some of your technical ideas on the climate systems. I enjoy technical things so I like to design my own systems and I also enjoy sharing these things with those persons who are unable to engineer them. I understand your answer completely about innovation and creativity but, to me, the creativity is in the hardscape design and plantings and not the equipment. I like to foster the creativity of those less technically inclined by helping them to concentrate on beauty and not making gizmos work. In turn, I can be inspired by the landscapes that they create and that pushes me to use the other side of my brain more. To me, that is how this hobby advances.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thank you,

And I also understand your point of view that I share in part, because I'd like to share more, but for now it is too early even as it has been pointed out, I think more and more to create and sale of my future projects, so the detailed explanation of some techniques might as outlined above by Azurel, I will be disappointed to see my ideas/techniques taken over by a professional is making money on my back, because I would not do what is necessary before him. 

So for now I do not know what I'll do it later it all, this is also why I does not specify the technical part. Beyond creativity itself.

Third point to make is that I do not like the copy, and I know that explaining all the technical side, some will be quick to copy everything they can awkwardly instead of work their imagination.


----------



## Totenkampf

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

well i would probably be upset if someone else was making money off my idea too, but i would probably share and just be mad lol. anyway, it was just a counter-point and you definately have the right to keep it to yourself.

anyway, thats probably enough distraction about ethical type things so we can now have more room to see the progress of this great viv


----------



## FatArthur

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

An impressed project，will this creation join AGA 2012？


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



FatArthur said:


> An impressed project，will this creation join AGA 2012？


I'd like, but I know he will not be finished in time...


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

First off let me join everyone in saying that the "waterfall" viv is stunning - and everything that you have planned looks stunning as well. 

The rain system is stunning - and you already have the gears running in my head as to how I will eventually build such a thing. 

I believe that forums are for sharing of information, but I get your point on how someone might decide to make money off your idea. 

Lets get this project rolling!


----------



## Mike1239

Since you are not going to tell us how you made it rain. Are you at least going to have mass made in to a system that can be bought in retails stores.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I'm not sure that I understood your question, you ask me if I know of already existing systems commercially available ?


----------



## Mike1239

No. Are you going to try to get your system in to retail stores


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Ah yes I think more and more, but to be honest I do not really know how to go to this approach. I must examine the issue further...


----------



## FatArthur

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Will the rainfall system put water droplet on the glass?

It is so troublesome to clean it and keep the glass clear, do you have any tricks to avoid the water droplet problem?


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Use distilled or RO water. Really any water with very low TDS should work.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



FatArthur said:


> Will the rainfall system put water droplet on the glass?
> 
> It is so troublesome to clean it and keep the glass clear, do you have any tricks to avoid the water droplet problem?


Yes, splashes are important in this project due to rain, which does not bother me at all, because I think it's part of the effect.

They are especially important because any decor, plants do not yet installed, leaving a vast area of water and splash form as well. When the plants will be installed, there will be much less of a splash on the windows.

I use rain water to 100%, just to avoid the limestone. Which so far has been successful as the splash does not dirty the windows.


----------



## friz

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Be aware of constant water driping on plants leaf because it hurts in my experience with these.


----------



## ralph

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



friz said:


> Be aware of constant water driping on plants leaf bacause it hurts in my experience with these.


Hurts.. hurts the leaf? Could you elaborate friz about your experience please? 

I assume the rain system isn't on constantly though? Or I think it'd be very waterlogged. Probably timer.


----------



## friz

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



Xeophex said:


> Hurts.. hurts the leaf? Could you elaborate friz about your experience please?
> 
> I assume the rain system isn't on constantly though? Or I think it'd be very waterlogged. Probably timer.


Yes, I instal raining system in _Litoria caerulea_ paludarium: Tropický dé

some water droplets fall or bounce from water surface on some leaf and its local hurts after 14 days. This raining system is running 12 h per day.
I think if droplets fall on same place on the plant it can be damaging. Also probably depend on tough of leaf.


----------



## Hak

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I love your creation Spirit-of-Jungle and I cannot wait to see more!
I don't post too much here because I am usually too busy being informed and inspired, but I really felt prompted to put my $0.02 in on the debate your incredible build has made when it comes to sharing ideas.
I honestly agree with both sides of the token, but something I think all of us should keep in mind is that eventhough the technicalities involved in creating this innovative rain system have not been shared, the overall concept was shared.
Think about how this hobby has evolved over the years and the first time any of us saw the amazing displays that began to come up in zoos.Realistic faux trees, rocks, climate control etc. were heavily gaured trade secrets but what wasn't a secret was the inspiration they spurred into us hobbiests from seeing the overall result. Inspiration turned into thought and contemplation of how we could achieve the same results and look at where this hobby is now! 
Spirit-of-Jungle's entire gallery/rainmaker setup is amazing, but just think of the things that will come from hundreds of expiriments to try to achieve similar results from his idea! In essence of his earlier statement, we could all copy or replicate his system and that would be that. Or we could use his creativity to propel us to new dimensions of the same idea. That is innovation over plagirism, which benefits us all the more in the long run. 
Thank you to all in this amazing community who continuously twist my mind!


----------



## Neodoxa

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Simply amazing so far. Can't wait to see an update. That rain system looks like it works beautifully.


----------



## tgregoire

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Spirit of Jungle, we need an update!!!! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## eyeviper

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Yep, would love an update!


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I've been busy lately, but I promise I'm about to get back to work.


----------



## tgregoire

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

As long as you didnt forget about us, take your time with this masterpiece!


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

*Creation of the Gallery LED lighting*

These are the LEDs that this time still have retained my attention (high-power).
I thus made nine spots 30W each for a total workforce of 30,000 lumens spread over the entire surface of Paludarium.
And once while walking "waooow" efficiency is there... 

For comparison with my previous project "Waterfall Paludarium"
(he was enlightened with 4 tubes of 55W PL, there were 15 000 Lumens in total).
So now there to double the light intensity in this project.











The spots are not all set yet, but it does not prevent me to take some pictures. 











For this series of photos, I temporarily placed a potted plant and a branch of driftwood,
to better assess the effectiveness of light on objects.
Plants will obviously installed without pots during final placement of plants.











The lights went reflected in the glass, amplifying the impression of a larger volume.











The spots are placed so that the light never reaches the eye directly
unless really placing themselves in against-diving.












Next steps: Finish fixing LED spots, followed by the rocks scenery.

Following soon.


----------



## Raf

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Looks great! I only have 1 question: are these lights suitable for plant growth? A high amount of lumen doesn't necessarily equals great plant growth.


----------



## mrzoggs

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Wow this is amazing to read through. Thank you very much!


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



Raf said:


> Looks great! I only have 1 question: are these lights suitable for plant growth? A high amount of lumen doesn't necessarily equals great plant growth.


Thank you, yes these lights are suitable for the growth of plants.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Do you have any updates?
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Do not worry, I take my time, I'm in no hurry.
But you will be notified as soon as I advanced


----------



## pa.walt

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

as far as his rain system, probably would not work good if it was a 20 high. i know people are saying this. yeah walt we already know this. 
looked at the you tube viv, nice viv. can't wait to see the completed project. you obivously are an artist. 
about translations yeah its a bit jumbled.


----------



## singhm29

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



Spirit-of-Jungle said:


> *3D modeling project*
> 
> Place in 3D models, which will give you one idea on the whole project.
> (All is not modeled, and I leave much of a surprise when the final result by excluding certain visual aspects in the modeling)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dimensions of the tank : 40" wide x 40" long x 28" high.
> (The can serves as a marker size).
> 
> The wooden furniture and the gallery will be painted matt black, highlighted with golden finish corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the gallery we see the 9 LED heat sinks, and two small fans (in the corners but not visible in photo) that will provide aeration of the tank and the effect of "light breeze on vegetation".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The islet, rocks, rain (which falls directly off the ceiling)
> and a portion of the vines / branches, without the plant part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view without rain.
> 
> 
> To compare the volume that will take this new project, I have superimposed the previous "Waterfall Paludarium".
> It is completely embraced in the new volume. Even go back there twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The can serves as a marker size).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superimposing the 3D tank at real size, in a picture to better understand the proportions.




First off, amazing build from the planning to your current progress. I am very curious as to what software you used to get such great renderings of your tank before you even began building it. Did you draw out the first images and then use some sort of 3d modelling software to transfer it?


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thank you, first of all I imagined this entire project in my head, I then formed with 3d software 3d studio max 

The easier it is to imagine, modeling is more complicated.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Craving an update 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paphs

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

very cool!


----------



## Pillguy

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Any updates. Have found this tread very inspirational.


----------



## TheCoop

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I agree! I would love to see the finished product..


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I thank you for the interest you have shown in my project, but as I said earlier, not updated immediately because I'm busy, and as I need to be 100%, I I reserve when I have time. patience


----------



## Pillguy

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Curious to see if there has been any new developments? That and keeping the thread fresh so everyone can find this easy to look at.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

It is true that it is some time that I'm not focused on further work by lack of time. I'll try to immerse myself, I recall the current step: creation of rocky scenery.

Anyway I'll let you know when I do things on it


----------



## Pillguy

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Totally understand being busy. Just love all the outside the box solutions you came up with on how you did this build.


----------



## rabu92

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

The LED lighting you're using, are they multichip LED's? What kind and where did you buy them?
Also do you know the pros/cons with using those compared to an LED star (3,5,10W) build?

btw I love the designing you did, I'm trying to do the same although in a very primitive way with SketchUp


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Hi, it's led 30w like this (http://www.ledwv.com/en/images/LED%20%2030W.jpg) that I used. I had bought on ebay. But it must be the plug itself.

The advantages over a led 3w, 10w or is its effective power 30w in one spot!

Thank you, I also wanted to say that I intend to get back to work. I expected it was going to take me to do, and there are a lot of work!


----------



## Djturna4thakidz

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thank you so much for this thread. I am a beginner but your viv has opened my eyes to endless possibilities. I know have tons of new ideas to try out on my own tanks. Love your setup!


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Hi everyone 

*Background Black and White*

Here now a year since I was not busy I of the project, I had left it as is with the potted plant and root driftwood. It functioned since without lighting (there was no need), just the water filtration. However the sun fact gradually grow algae on the sand. 

I was not very happy at first to see the sandy dirty, so I put a Snail "Neritina Coromandeliana" and two small shrimp "White Pearl" which henceforth maintain the windows and sand. (It certainly will take more shrimp for algae, but it will come).

Over time I got used to see the sand like that, and I decided not to clean with its irregularities, it has become even more natural. This aspect is not to displease me altogether! 

I resumed work by changing the black background already installed, I wanted to switch sometimes black, sometimes white ... Cruel dilemma, so I finally make a slide on each side of the bottom to accommodate a plate of white foam board and black on each side. So I just have to pull the plate and simply return it to completely change its appearance.










It almost seems the terrascaping seen like that ... But it will not remain empty for a long time 











The water level dropped by half in one year through evaporation.
The plant have not been watered once, she is perfectly satisfied the 90% humidity that prevailed inside.











I put a piece of foam on the driftwood, it has gradually spread.











The central LED was grilled and through tests, I will have to change.











The snail Neritina Coromandeliana and White Pearl Shrimp cleaning the floor.


Next steps: Creation of rocky scenery.

Following soon.


----------



## hypostatic

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Nice! What animals are you planning on putting in this new paludarium?


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



hypostatic said:


> Nice! What animals are you planning on putting in this new paludarium?


At the moment there are these two, I do not think I put the hermits crabs, but can be a Agalychnis callidryas.


----------



## Duff

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

So happy to see you back at it! I do also like the sand in it's more natural state and what a great idea for the reversible background  looking forward to seeing your next updates.

Duff


----------



## zachxbass

Subscribed, can't wait to see this. Very cool ideas you have

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## rigel10

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I also can not wait to see the final result. Hurry up!


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Rocky Scenery, Shell & Marine Pests*

 Hi all, phew that's it, this step rocks long awaited is finally over...

*Rocky Scenery, Shell & Marine Pests*

After various attempts at sculpture rocks in expanded polyurethane foam, realism does not always suited me ... Out of curiosity, I tried with real rocks, and I was immediately hooked.
This time I could not expect more "natural", that is exactly what was needed after all.

I had been thinking the darkest almost black rocks start, contrasting the white sand, but those there are also adapted to the tones of the project. It is even still possible to paint, I tried on a rock outside and realize it very well. See then.











Their position is not yet final, it will certainly change with the installation of driftwood.












The water is not again become completely crystal clear after the complete cleaning of the tank and sand, but I decided not to wait any longer to present the step of the rocks ...












And then at recreate an island ... As much doing things entirely. :icon_mrgr A little trip later, and the rocks are being adorned with small shells and marine parasites such as barnacles, small worms and barnacles.

Ubiquitous in all oceans, they are well known to colonize and invade their supports, giving to the rocks submerged a most representative of the marine world.












I expected, even began to realize barnacles artificially by molding from real specimens. The result was very fair and clear, but the inclusion of materials that I tested did not allow me to retain this method because they were not resistant in time when immersed in water.

Ideally the conventional resin would have perfectly fit the bill, but I'm not a fan of his tedious for use as small objects. Especially as he should then paint them, which would necessarily have been less realistic than the natural.

So I boiled and soaked in alcohol at 90 ° true "barnacles" retrieved on molds trade, to sterilize and to install them "as-is" without risk paludarium. To finish paste them "falsely disorderly" on the rocks and decor.











As for the rocks, the details and realism of the true barnacles could not be more perfect.


Also, you can see in some places, the skeletons of small marine worm,
reproduced using a pastry bag filled with "fix-all acrylic."










Note that I finally cleaned the sand. It gradually gets old to the passage of the sun in the time to come.











Next steps: Installation of driftwood. 

Following soon.


----------



## Scott Richardson

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I don't understand why no one has noticed the screen at the top of the viv that he is spraying water on to create rain drops.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



Scott Richardson said:


> I don't understand why no one has noticed the screen at the top of the viv that he is spraying water on to create rain drops.


I'm sorry but i do not understand the meaning of your message ?!


----------



## Scott Richardson

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

It means that the rain system is not some new top secret method. It has been used by many in the past and their is no reason for you to act like you are about it. By indirectly spraying the screen that can be seen in the photos about climate control, water will drip from the screen creating drops not a steady stream. Spraying directly at the screen will simply allow water to pass thru. But spraying across the screen to saturate it will allow it to drip thru as it becomes wet.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



Scott Richardson said:


> It means that the rain system is not some new top secret method. It has been used by many in the past and their is no reason for you to act like you are about it. By indirectly spraying the screen that can be seen in the photos about climate control, water will drip from the screen creating drops not a steady stream. Spraying directly at the screen will simply allow water to pass thru. But spraying across the screen to saturate it will allow it to drip thru as it becomes wet.


If it's rain system known as the "rain chamber" for Aga which you think, I can assure that this is absolutely not the principle that I developed. This is not the coiled pipes traversing the ceiling, it would not work for this surface... (I tested this technique already there a few years on my previous project, and already it did not work because it was too large). this is suitable for very small terraria, but not for 1 square meter. I had to find other solutions.


Sure, water flows, everyone can notice it, it's not a secret, and I do not have either revolutionized physics of water, but I can assure c 'is that this system, I have seen anywhere.
And although extremely simple in principle, its implementation is more complex to meet the demands of this project, I will soon yet improved. only afterwards I'll see if I explain its operation and the different prototypes to get there.


Because to be honest I have only one desire from the beginning, is to explain how it works in its entirety, to explain the problems, and solutions, as well as the various and many unsuccessful attempts that I had to make to get there, but when I see the attitude of some, every time I give up because I know they will always find something wrong, you did not invent anything ... this existed ... it will never work ... Etc ...

I'm tired of having to justify myself whatever I do or do not.


----------



## Scott Richardson

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Agreed, coiled pipes do not work. However, using micro sprayers does work since the water to sprayed out over the surface and not trickled out of holes in a steady stream.

If anyone wants to test this, place a screen horizontally across two sawhorses and gently spray across the screen and check out the effect under the screen


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



Scott Richardson said:


> Agreed, coiled pipes do not work. However, using micro sprayers does work since the water to sprayed out over the surface and not trickled out of holes in a steady stream.
> 
> If anyone wants to test this, place a screen horizontally across two sawhorses and gently spray across the screen and check out the effect under the screen


That was almost exactly my first prototype for the rain, unfortunately it did not work, I used drippers and hoses, 6mm with a conventional pump (not the high pressure pump, this is not imaginable, because it would have run too long to start making enough drops, it would quickly overheated, more it's too loud). But the fifty drippers should allow water to pass only four drippers work, the water was not going further than 15cm in pipes, while there was one square meter cover.


Second point, the water is heavy, and it made bend you "call" the system "screen", suddenly all the water borrowed more the same way. the weights are accumulated and the screen made the belly (from one centimeter down and it was dead), needless to say, all the drops eventually fall in the same place emplifiant the problem.

A terra 30 cm, this technique can work very well, whatever technique pipe coil is just as well for small terra, and proven on so-called rain chamber.

But in my case, it was not enough, so I do other prototypes, improved, which throughout better markets, but the next will be the culmination of all these unsuccessful attempts, which I think will work perfectly, creating a regular rain, very soft, and on the entire surface.

you understand that it is very difficult for me to explain the methods because I do not speak much English. Already in my language it is always difficult to explain, so I hope there will understand that after translation.


----------



## Scott Richardson

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Water is heavy if applied in large amounts. However, water sprayed from misting heads with a .012 orfice and a misting pump across taught hardware screen is not heavy and creates perfect drops.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

This is not the method I would hold at least for me, because as I explained, it would take a long time for enough drops fall with a high pressure nozzle, the pump will overheat quickly, knowing that 'they should not run more than a minute.

But I prevents anyone try instead. Personally I opted for the use of a conventional pump, it's not for nothing...


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - Installation of Driftwood*

*Installation of Driftwood*

Here are the different driftwood that I picked to the river. I found many beautiful things, roots / vines to wood wavy, but not yet the "structural" main root that I wanted. This does not prevent me in any case begin to contend with what I've found.










The finest roots will be braided and used later finishing for natural air creepers.


The woods are positioned plume. They intermingle with rocks and will be used to support plants that together, form the vegetated island.












It may seem at first glance that there is too many branches. But must be placed his vision into a three-dimensional context to see that not everything is on the same level of depth.

As being cubic in shape, the vessel extends to a depth of as much as its width. I must therefore make the most of the potential offered by the air volume of 700 liters, using it in height, depth and 360 °, while trying to preserve the visual lightness of the whole.

It would have been a shame not to make full use of all that space.

This amount of branches sees himself therefore justified because (with some rocks) are the only materials intended for planting plants. And as all the vegetation will be Aerial, nothing will therefore build on the glasses.












This appears for the moment a little "dry" and "lifeless", but keep in mind that the branches will be vegetated and sometimes completely covered with moss.












Also I chose to use only the natural elements to make the structure of the set. (No polystyrene or MPE, everything is done with wood and rock).












Note that the provision may yet evolve over the steps.












Pump waves (in the bottom right corner) will be hidden later.












Next steps: Creation of the Waterfall & the Mist.

Following soon.


----------



## hypostatic

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Very nice! I really like seeing the updates for this build


----------



## jrodkinsey

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

This is an insane build! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## rigel10

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Looks good, the layout is very nice. What frogs do you plan to put into it?


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Hi and thank you for the moment I do not plan to frog, but if I decided it would be a Agalychnis callidryas.


----------



## gold3nku5h

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

so you will only be able to view this from 2 sides?!


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

For the moment, and as the room is in this position, yes.
But this is not such a bad thing after all, because it allows me to have the interchangeable plain background (black and white).


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - Natural Aerial Lianas*

*Creating the decor : Natural Aerial Lianas*

The lianas were also planned artificial initially but I gradually opted for an all-natural decoration, as much it completely go.
So I selected the finer branches of driftwood, to to intermingle and let it hang of the decor.











A little staging, lianas come to life, and the wild side appears.












Also, in order to conceal the electrical and son pipes unsightly pumps that will cross the stage, and especially instead of of hiding them,
I planned to diverted their presence by braiding the same way as lianas for a fully integrated concealment in the background.

We no longer see what is right before our eyes...

---------

I remind that pictures are visible in HD on my site under "Gallery HD", they represent the progress of each step carried out.

Island Paludarium 360° - Photos HD EN


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - The Mist*

*Climate System - The Mist*

I planned the waterfall in the center of the island, but the current layout of branches and rocks will not allow me to achieve this configuration.

The waterfall was not really an important detail for this project, and as I do not want to use polystyrene or artificial materials, I put it aside for the moment ...

For the mist I used three foggers (misters ultrasound). Concealed by small rocks.










Electrical wire are painted in tone branches. It must also interleaved real vines and moss to improve their camouflage.










The mist generated by these foggers is heavy, it is located at the water's edge when operate alone.










But when the fan is turned on, the fog moves and spins in the air.










As soon as the rain will soon be reactivated, the mist will "scope" by the high humidity generated by the rain. The mist will then slowly and uniformly spread throughout the volume of the air saturating humidity.










A small black-and-white to emphasize the mysterious atmosphere that take the Island in the mist.


Next steps : Setting up waves.

Following soon.


----------



## hypostatic

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Sounds super cool. A video would be really nice


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



hypostatic said:


> Sounds super cool. A video would be really nice


Thank you, in fact the video is coming soon, as soon as all the vegetation and climate systems will be installed with the rain.

In less than three weeks


----------



## epiphytes etc.

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Hey, did I just see barnacles?


----------



## xTimx

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

setting up waves????

in what way are you gonna do this? would it start from the glass and have the waves lapping onto the land? or? (scratches head) hahaha


----------



## epiphytes etc.

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Ahhh .... didn't even notice the waves. Well, that explains the barnacles.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



xTimx said:


> setting up waves????
> 
> in what way are you gonna do this? would it start from the glass and have the waves lapping onto the land? or? (scratches head) hahaha


No, actually, it will be easier, the effect will not really waves that fail on the outskirts of the island because the scale of the project does not allow the movement of actual waves on the island.

Which is the most similar is simply a vibration pump that is used to give life to the aquatic part.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - Waves*

*Climate System - Waves*

To avoid constant static effect on the surface, pumps waves (or pump vibration) brew 150 liters of water and gives it life.










The waves are also randomly assigned to alternate with other climatic phases.










The second beneficial effect of the water current is the dispersion of sand dunes forming underwater. What makes the beach more natural.


Next steps : Complete overhaul of the gallery system and rain.

Following soon.


----------



## jakemestre

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Awesome tank thus far! Moving water is awesome for a lot of reasons but I like the mini waves you've cleverly created. Sorry if you've already mentioned this but is the water fresh or salt? Either way some vampire crabs or marine crabs might be a cool addition. Keep up the innovative work.
Jake


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



jakemestre said:


> Awesome tank thus far! Moving water is awesome for a lot of reasons but I like the mini waves you've cleverly created. Sorry if you've already mentioned this but is the water fresh or salt? Either way some vampire crabs or marine crabs might be a cool addition. Keep up the innovative work.
> Jake


Jakemestre thank you, in fact I totally forgot to mention, it is fresh water. (For it is this water that feed the plants in a closed circuit system by rain). 

Also I have already said, but I repeat, the water used is only of rainwater to avoid the limestone.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - The Rain*

*Total overhaul of the System of Rain and Gallery*

The rain system that I crafted in July of last year, it did not prove fully effective and deserved to be completely redone. I hoped that this first test would conclude but that was not the case. I even amended again several times without major improvements. But this is no big deal, because I made the decision based on my results I got with the first prototype, entirely redo it and thought better.

I had already thought about improvements in the first implemented, so I was able apply.

It was worth it because the rain was not perfect, dripping too has some places and not at all to others ... The more so she could not run unattended, because of the drops accumulated on the rails and falling by ground within a few minutes.

I remind that rain is not simply "aesthetic or decorative", but especially in order to meet the real needs of plants that will be installed underneath.

The problems experienced with the previous prototype are now all resolved. The rain is now perfect on the entire surface of the project except for one detail...










The Disadvantage of rain (because nothing is ever perfect) are collaterals splashing on the windows ...
This is the price to pay, because you must know what you want, I wanted the rain, I've had it with what it means 

But the droplets on the windows do not stay long, they gradually disappear with the activation of ventilation.










But past that little detail, the result is now there and the magic of the rain too.










The moisture percentage rises well when the rain is on.










Note that the rain is almost invisible on white background.
However it shines and lights up on the black background.










The water cycle is fully closed circuit, the water of paludarium that is reused for rain, no external supply of water is added.










The rain is not continuous function, like other systems, it alternates randomly varying and rebalance of humidity, temperature, etc ...


And finally, the video.


----------



## hypostatic

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

This is seriously cool


----------



## hawks66

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

any chance we can get a walkthrough or schematic of this new rain system?


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



hawks66 said:


> any chance we can get a walkthrough or schematic of this new rain system?


Not immediately, but I thoughtful...


----------



## FIT BMX

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Incredible build, I love the foggers!


----------



## mrzoggs

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

My red eyes would go crazy in that tank man. I couldn't dream up a better tank.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - Installing the Vegetation*

*Installing the Vegetation*

These are the mosses which in this project will serve as a substrate for plants, replacing the artificial technique geotextile felt, usually used for some years in this discipline (this technique just took over the principle of nature to retain moisture).

The mosses resume the role they play in nature ie, provide root support for plants and maintenance of their water needs.

A completely natural and living substrate, it works so well for millions of years it did not need changing.

Plants benefit from the rain as in the wild. Looking more closely, nature is really well done because when they fall on the leaves, the drops are automatically channeled to the major branches dripping stems, all leading directly to the roots. The substrate thus receives water directly provided by plants, it is moistened and kept moist at least until the next automatic start of the rain.

As the water used is free of limestone, the leaves do not suffer from the rain.

The plants were mainly found online about Ben's Jungle, Karnivores and Le Jardin du Pic Vert.





























































And finally, a 3D animation to better understand the volumes and relief.
Click the link below to view the animation.

Island-Paludarium-360_079-3D


Next step : Detailed vegetation listing.

Following soon.


----------



## jakemestre

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Wiggle motion 3D = Fantastic! Let me be the first to say that looks amazing, you've really innovated on this project.


----------



## hypostatic

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Wow. I thought that thing was pretty much completed and that it already looked outstanding. I don't think I can aptly describe how great this viv looks.


----------



## Harpo

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I remember at one point either in this thread or another documentation you mentioned a brief issue with algae in the water / on the sand. Has that subsided? The substrate looks fairly clear from your recent photos. 

What is you maintenance routine?

Looks great, by the way. Thanks for sharing. Do you have any current full tank shots of the Palu as it sits in the room?


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thank you to you all 



Harpo said:


> I remember at one point either in this thread or another documentation you mentioned a brief issue with algae in the water / on the sand. Has that subsided? The substrate looks fairly clear from your recent photos.
> 
> What is you maintenance routine?
> 
> Looks great, by the way. Thanks for sharing. Do you have any current full tank shots of the Palu as it sits in the room?


The problem is related to algae due to the sun from the spring season and fall in paludarium morning. I had to put a neritina for that cleans algae.

I decided this summer before returning to work and begin step rocks, re-clean all the sand.

At the moment I do not have algae problems, but the season or the sun passes will soon happen. But it is a good thing, because it brings a wild side that will go very well.


----------



## Giga

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

pretty sweet but why do the pics looks so over saturated and to bright?


----------



## fishman9809

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



Giga said:


> pretty sweet but why do the pics looks so over saturated and to bright?


Really bright LEDs tend to do that a lot unfortunately. But he probably also upped the saturation and brightness.


----------



## Giga

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

just you white balance and adjust in camera?


----------



## fishman9809

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I just adjust everything later in PS. He just might not have fumbled with the settings


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

yes indeed the treatment done on my photos too contrasted as it was calibrated on the photos without rain, but as we know a wet setting is naturally contrasted photos were found even more contrast than normal.

I will pick up this detail in the day, do not worry


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

here I have updated photos and restored adequate contrast.

Press Ctrl + F5 to refresh the browser cache on the photo page for update.

Good day and sorry again for this visual annoyance.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - Listing Plants*

*Detailed listing of the Vegetation*

The current vegetation consists of 25 different varieties of plants including :

Ferns :










Dryopteris atrata











European Fern(unnamed).











Blechnum spicant











Polypodium vulgare











Asplenium trichomanes


Mosses :










Java moss, seeded on aerial branches.











Lebermoos, located on the rocks at the water's edge.











Sagina subulata











and several other varieties of foams European type that serve as a substrate with Sphagnum Chile.


Creeping & climbing:










Helxine











Ficus pumila (repens)











Pyrrosia serpens


Different Orchids:

They find their places in epiphytic on aerial branches of driftwood. Their hydration is also ensured by the rain and humidity.











Vanilla planifolia is also climber likes to expand and colonize its support vines.











Haraella Ordorata











Angreacum didieri











Masdevallia Constricta x heathii











Ceratosylus retisquama syn. rubra











Psygmorchis Pusilla (it took a hit to warm before installation, I hope she will recover).











Pleurothallis Spec. Mittelamerika











Oncidium variegatum











And a mini-Phalaenopsis.


Not forgetting to mention the sweet and exhilarating white flowers Islands represented in this project by the Gardenia jasminoides.










(Not yet in bloom at the moment)












The "palm" type Chamaedorea elegans











A chlorophytum.


And finally, a Bromelia :










Vriesea splendens


----------



## VicSkimmr

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

holy shit. congrats on being the first person to make me seriously consider tearing my tank down and starting over. It really doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## rigel10

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Very very nice! I have no words ... Do you have considered Periophthalmus argentilineatus for the aquatic part?


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



rigel10 said:


> Very very nice! I have no words ... Do you have considered Periophthalmus argentilineatus for the aquatic part?


Thank you , It would be an interesting idea, though I do not currently intend to put the animal life there


----------



## VicSkimmr

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



VicSkimmr said:


> holy shit. congrats on being the first person to make me seriously consider tearing my tank down and starting over. It really doesn't get any better than this.


wife said no, referenced something about the last time I tried building a big paludarium on the 2nd floor


----------



## hypostatic

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



VicSkimmr said:


> wife said no, referenced something about the last time I tried building a big paludarium on the 2nd floor


Tsk tsk tsk. Wives.


----------



## zedly

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

this is probably the nicest viv i have ever seen. possibly tied with grimm's Viv in his video "my epic slice of the jungle" you're creativity is astounding and i hope to someday be able to create something as magical as this.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - Mist in the Morning*

Thank you all 

*Mist in the Morning*

This morning I could see before the start light, a ray of the rising sun, plunging through the vegetation and the morning mist.










When the freshness of the night made ​​up more moisture, you can see a misty morning scenery if foggers are running at that time. Phenomenon disappears when the light is gradually raise the temperature and slightly lower moisture (if the rain has not intervened).


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

*The Trap Pump*

The hatch is made to conceal the pump. More importantly, letting the water but not the sand, the entire range acts as a natural filtration ... The pump draws the inside which is then re-sent on plants and decor via the system perfectly clean rain water.


Made of polystyrene, holed four sides and insulated with felt, the pump draws filtered by sand island water without risk of suck up sand.











Then, creation of camouflage hat.










The frame is made of polystyrene topped with a small square of felt, coated with acrylic sealant, and encrusted with sand.











The hatch in place covered with sand on the edge to hide the ends.

The pump hose is when to him camouflaged as wooden branch.
I recovered the bark that I surrounded and silicone to the pipe.










It was then vegetalized like traditional branches with the mosses to blend perfectly with the rest of the decor.

Besides, you had probably not noticed on previous pictures ...










This "branch" has become the support of the small fern "Polypodium vulgare."

Ultimately, it is the only artificial part inside the tank,
with technical elements (pumps, foggers etc ...).


----------



## Giga

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



Spirit-of-Jungle said:


> *The Trap Pump*


um holy cow, pretty awesome!


----------



## dart8888

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

WOW. It's AMAZING


----------



## singhm29

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I really like the creativity of hiding the tubing for the pump and the trap door area, did you do similar things to hide the wiring for the fogger and other electrical items within the tank? Beautiful tank!


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



singhm29 said:


> I really like the creativity of hiding the tubing for the pump and the trap door area, did you do similar things to hide the wiring for the fogger and other electrical items within the tank? Beautiful tank!


Thank you, for electric wires, I camouflaged by painting with beige, I also surrounded by some natural creepers. Now that grimpantent and plants begin to spread I run to colonize these electrical wires camouflaged.


----------



## rigel10

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I'd like to book a vacation in your viv. The sand is beautiful and the water seems to be that of the Caribbean!


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 2nd Month*

*Evolution of Vegetation - 2nd Month*

Two months have passed since the installation of the plants. It was good to do a little state of play.

Vegetation grows perfectly from the beginning I was pleasantly surprised to see it particularly adapted quickly.

The principle of planting (the moss) that I experienced in this project (for all plants) works wonders, the rain did its job perfectly, and I did not need to intervene since.

The need for action and the regular addition of water, because although the tank and the ceiling are "almost" sealed (very little moisture or heat from escaping into the room), ventilation reinjected into the tank, the hot, dry air from the gallery lighting "almost" closed circuit. Despite the paludarium to need about 30 liters of water added weekly. (no, there are no leaks, I have checked). ^^ 











Climatic conditions inside work perfectly, and the lighting (LED High Power) also participates in large part to the success of this proliferation.











Climbing plants (Ficus, and Vanilla) rises pierce the light.





















The Lebermoos begins to well invading the rocky edge of the island.











The proliferation of micro-algae in the water by the passage of the sun in this season will change once more the uniformity of sand. But this is not a bad thing the contrary is that more natural. (However, the water remained perfectly clear, even if a slight green tint the color now).






























Java moss to extend here and there inexorably.


----------



## Gerhard

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Hi 

Really like your tank and ideas, wanted to do the same thing but struggling to find the correct glass.

Did you enter this tank into the AGA contest?


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Hi, yes I have participated at the AGA contest this year's :

2013 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Entry #133


----------



## Gerhard

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thought it looked fimiliar when I saw the photo


----------



## 30994

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

My mind was just blown!! Your attention to detail is astounding to say the least. One of the most elegant vivs I have seen.


----------



## skanderson

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

beautifully done and growing in well. been watching from the beginning and glad to see how nice it has become.


----------



## rigel10

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

You should highlight your site, which could be an inspiration to many about how to make vivs like yours. I refer to the construction technique.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

how to develop or highlight ?


----------



## rigel10

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I do not know. For example, you can remember it every time someone asks you how you did this or that. It is true that it is indicated in your signature, but not all realize it.
Your viv is wonderfull and I can not wait to see it populated by animals.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



rigel10 said:


> Your viv is wonderfull and I can not wait to see it populated by animals.


I do not think putting animals in the end, I prefer to leave it as it is, the animals require too much attention.


----------



## rigel10

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I had my first two vivs for almost two years without frogs, only plants and mini orchids. I was happy all the same!

Good luck for the contest - I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



rigel10 said:


> Good luck for the contest - I'm rooting for you!


Thank you, but the results of the competition are already given. I am apparently the last... Apparently this project was not a "true" Paludarium for judges.


----------



## rigel10

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Really? What they thought it was a "paludarium"? However, there is no comparison between your paludarium and others in contest, IMO. The world is full of injustice!


----------



## snake54320

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

The water section wasn't developed enough for being considered a "real paludarium". 
I believe that if the water section was deeper and planted, you would have gotten a better ranking. It seems that having some inhabitants in the tank is an advantage. 

However, your display is very original and I understand that you wanted to enhance the terrestrial part. (and entertaining aquarium plants might be harder in this type of build as you can only reach the water section from the top)

Regards (d'un frenchie )


----------



## rigel10

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I disagree (as your motives are right). Other paludariums I saw in the contest are aquariums with emerged part. In contrast, Adrien's palu has a natural look that others do not have. My opinion of course.


----------



## Dendrobait

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Generally in nature it is pretty rare to see equal growth they desire in both the land and water in the same spot. At least from what I've seen.

Afterall, the aquascapes they like are usually very unnatural looking as well.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Indeed to be like a real recognized paludarium, aquatic part deserves to be planted (including with marsh plants).

But I figured this project as it is, and it is no question of change, I create in freestyle without rules because I do not like the rules imposed in the field of creativity (especially when it concerns nature).

If this is therefore not a Paludarium matters little at the bottom. Because it does not need a label to be what it is.


----------



## snake54320

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*



rigel10 said:


> I disagree (as your motives are right). Other paludariums I saw in the contest are aquariums with emerged part. In contrast, Adrien's palu has a natural look that others do not have. My opinion of course.


I'm sorry but I didn't get your point. To what part of my message are your referring to ? 



Dendrobait said:


> Afterall, the aquascapes they like are usually very unnatural looking as well.


They're not supposed to look natural, but harmonious, an under water landscape, so I guess that's a good point you have  
However natural looking tanks are nice as well and I do prefer them. 



Spirit-of-Jungle said:


> I create in freestyle without rules because I do not like the rules imposed in the field of creativity (especially when it concerns nature).


Exactly (I'm not saying your right or wrong), and as you can see, many of the others were probably specially designed for the contest. 
And as they grade on specific criterias, you had no chance.


----------



## rigel10

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

@ snake54320: I was referring to the judges, not to you or to your post. That is, I do not agree with the judges of the contest because Adrien's paludarium does not deserve the last place, IMO. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## hawks66

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Your tank wins 1st place in my heart!

do you like the White or Black background more?


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

thank you 

In truth, I prefer a little more black background, but a picture is better rendered ​​with white background.


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

*Elected achieving project of the year "Paludariums Forum"*

There are nearly 7 years, I made the discovery of a discipline, "paludariums" the only French forum on the topic "paludariums, a world between Heaven and Water." Forum essential in this area and especially since the beginning administered by a passionate "Phill". There are a little over 8 years now.

This forum bloomed in my mind a whole bunch of ideas taking their roots in the plant, water and mineral world. And here goes that there by little this realization "Island Paludarium 360" has been assigned the achievement of the 2013 Forum.

Here is "Palunette" the magnificent trophy that creates fully Bupa (a member of this forum). 
"Pleasure to create" here is what animates this artist who is not his first attempt. And I warmly thank her contribution.










Also thank you to everyone who followed me on this forum during this project. Thank you all. 


Ps: Photos of the evolution of the vegetation of the 6th month will follow in the coming week. 
A very soon.


----------



## atticus22

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

One of my favourite ever vivs, great work.


----------



## Parotet

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

IMO the point is that I can see thousands of paludarium on the internet that are amazing, wonderful, incredible... But more or less they look all the same. I'm setting up my first nano vivarium for plants but I am involved in the planted tank hobby and it is exactly the same. I can manage to grow healthy plants, I can make a setup look nice and sometimes I even achieve it, but most of the times I am just copying other models... but it is extremely difficult to create something different, something new.

Jordi


----------



## josh_r

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Super cool build! I really like the stand and hood! I think there are a few who still would be interested in hearing how the rain system works


----------



## Wusserton

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Love it! Im going to glass build shops, they have courses, the one I'm going to specializes in stained glass but has any type of glass and how to work with it, I hope to gain enough knowledge to build my own custom tanks and stands too so uber cool to see it in action! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Hello and thank you to all 

After several months of absence, I just give a little news of this project: D 


*Evolution of Vegetation - 6 months (this winter)*

Six months have passed since the installation of vegetation, a small summary of winter images is required.
The life goes on inside the plants always grow as much.

I added an Jasminum Sambac (or Arabian Jasmine). It flourished in soon after.






























We can see that the branches of driftwood begin to ward off humus on their surface. This is the result of the renewal foam, which gives more nutrients to new mosses and plants that grow there.































The bottom of the water is obviously messed with the time, but it has the advantage of accentuating the natural effect. 
Water is however quite clean and clear, it is only on the bottom that accumulates the development of cyanobacteria.




*Evolution of Vegetation - 1 Year*

A year that the project is running alone, I did not intervene it, I chose to "let do".

Some plants have disappeared, others have proliferated, as expected the ficus pumila "repens" and especially the foam "Lebermoos" literally invaded the project.

Here are some pictures before pruning :










We can see the algae accumulated at the bottom of the water, creating a thick carpet.












































*Cutting of vegetation (currently)*

Here is the project now, after a big cleaning of the water area and the hobbing plants "invaders."































However, I left a part dirt in here and there on the sand to keep this little wild effect.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

I love how natural this looks


----------



## rigel10

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Wonderful! The ultimate in paludariums, in my opinion!


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Thank you all


----------



## RW97herps

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Any updates on how this paludarium is growing?  any inhabitants yet?


----------



## Spirit-of-Jungle

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Hi and thank you for taking news, however, I stopped paludarium recently and will soon to deconstruct it without regrets. So there will be more news on that side


----------



## JQuadGMono

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

So this was a good long time ago... Did we ever figure out the right approach to the rainfall system?

It's such a great feature I would hope that we could talk about to benefit all.


----------



## Eaw

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Fantastic build! The rain is a great touch and good engineering.


----------



## kimcmich

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Greetings,

The OP can share his experience with the rainfall system but the main concern I have would be putting part of the water apparatus directly in the way of the lights. Although clear plastic water will let light through just fine, it would require regular maintenance: Being so close to the lights, the surface of the rainfall membrane would be a prime spot for algae to grow. That, of course, would foul-up both the rain-making (by clogging the rain pores) and by blocking the light for the tank. A chronic issue in saltwater tanks is growth of algae on the inside of the lid - the rain membrane could have the same issue.

One could address that problem by using only distilled or R/O water for the rainfall effect. If recirculated paludarium water was used, though, you would start to leave deposits of tannin, salt or algae on the rain membrane that would require cleaning to prevent the light from being obscured.


----------



## Justin Vining

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

The LED's were secured in place and wiring was sealed. The lid they were on acted as a grate, for the "rain" to fall through. The builder had a pump in the middle of the island, with a tube running up to fill the ceiling and let it rain a couple times a day. 
An interesting change to this project would be to have a bulk head in the island mass at the height you wanted the water at, to drain each time you let it "rain", with the addition of rain sourced from an auto RO unit. Unless ran from the actual ceiling of the house where the tank was placed, it would disturb the stand alone effect the builder was going for.


----------



## ruairidh_

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Uhm, is there someone smart here that can translate the above into stupid text for me to understand  it sounds quite interesting


----------



## OrangeD

*Re: Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*

Super cool build


----------

